# Check out my collection!!



## pirate_reps (Nov 18, 2015)

I swear there was a video section on this site where we could upload our reptile videos? Maybe Im wrong, but it would be awesome if there was a section in the forums for video uploads!!

Anyway, If you want.. have a look at my reptile collection update. I did a fair bit of downsizing so I just made a video of the reptiles I keep currently. 

ENJOY FOLKS! haha

[video=youtube;HDQbtvz3YKU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDQbtvz3YKU[/video]

..feel free to give it a thumbs up!  hah


----------



## Herpo (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice collection! I love the woma and the jags! Close call with the monitor though!


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. That enclosure will be fine for a while for a Mertens'. A cat litter tray is perfect for a swimming area. Our two are about to go outside in an aviary enclosure.


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 18, 2015)

Thats a cool little bedroom zoo you have there and nice jags by the way WJG, everything looks clean and well looked after mate


----------



## pirate_reps (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks dudes!!!! :d :d


----------

